# طلبه صلاة تقال كل يوم



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أجعله يوم مبارك – يوم نقي نرضيك فيه - يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود افكارنا – يوم لا تسمح ان نلوثه بشيء من الخطايا – كل عمل نعمله في هذا اليوم أشترك يارب فيه لنصمت نحن وتعمل أنت كل شئ – ليكن هذا اليوم يارب يوم سعيد – أطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب أدخل بنعمتك في التجارب وأعطي المجربين معونه – إنعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة أعطي رزقا ًللمعوزين – شفاءً للمرضى – عزاء للحزانى أعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس في كل أعمالنا . أستجب يارب لأنك مخلص المتوكلين عليك من كل قلوبهم أعطنا يارب أن لا ننسى حنانك علينا و إجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك في كل لحظه من حياتنا – يارب لن يتعمق إيماني إلا بعطفك عليّ حبك يارب يسبق صلواتنا – أنا يارب مستسلم لمحبتك – يا معين من ليس له معين أنت وحدك قادر على كل شئ لن يعسر عليك شئ يا صانع الخيرات يا محب البشر – أنت وحدك قوتي وبهجتي وقدرتي . يا من يدبر كل شئ بحكمة حبا ًللبشر ويوزع على الجميع ما ينفعهم لأن هكذا طبيعتك يارب عندما تعطي بسخاء ولا تعايير . 
و أجعلنا يارب مستحقين ان نقول لك بنغم البنين يا أبانا الذي في السموات ......​


----------

